# Small temple on an old English estate.......>



## Arch

Just found this temple (or maybe a folly?) at Mount Edgcumbe yesterday, not far from home........ its full of old buildings with elaborate grounds (The edgecumbes were rich!).... loads to shoot.....i think this was built in 1755 just for decorative purposes......theres a few of them there..... they do look kind of mystical.













Cheers for lookin


----------



## Antarctican

That's a nice looking structure, even after all these years.  Like the PS treatment too.  First one is my fave, by just a hair....I like the compo with the building nestled beneath the tall flowering trees.  Look forward to seeing more pics of your wanderings.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

gorgeous! and what a great find!


----------



## Arch

Thanks guys


----------



## danalec99

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> gorgeous! and what a great find!


Yes it is. Digging the post treatment here. Favour the first one since the elements are more balanced.


----------



## Mohain

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Favour the first one since the elements are more balanced.


 
Lovely shot. Great processing :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller

Wow, Arch...these are awesome.  Nice work man.


----------



## Karalee

Loving the glowing post work youve done... makes it look very eerie.


----------



## Digital Matt

Great shots.  I love the softness and tone.  I like #1 best.


----------



## Arch

Thanks for the comments guys........... yea i prefer the first too.... just added the second for a larger perspective


----------



## MyCameraEye

Very cool find and picture. Looks like you painted with light or blasted it with a powerful flash. Very cool looking.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

awesome!!


----------



## Arch

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Fate

Great shots! Really love the first one


----------



## JTHphoto

awesome shots arch, they turned out really good.  The toning in the first photo is a little more appealing.  I like how the structure is tucked up under the trees, which is a little more evident in the second shot... i actually think i prefer that one... although i might be tempted to crop a little off the bottom (8x10 format).  I almost missed these, glad i didn't... thanks for bumping 'em up!  :thumbup:


----------



## PNA

The contrast in the first.......awsome!


----------



## Arch

thanks guys


----------

